# Need help setting it back to what my comps supose to be



## ghfreak (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey

It was about a month and a half ago, I was into this fascination with getting linux Ubuntu to work on my comp, along with games and such but could never get my Video card that I had in to work fully. Although I got a newer one an Nvidia 7300 GT a week or 2 later, but because of my monitor I cant even get onto Linux, but onto my problem at hand.

At some point my computer went down over night, when I went to my comp it had rebooted, and then noticed it was a bit slower then normal. I checked CPU-Z and found that I pretty much lost a 1/4 of my proccessing power.

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 1 (max 1)
Number of threads	1 (max 1)
Name AMD Athlon XP
Codename Thoroughbred
Specification AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ ****(supose to be 2400+)
Package Socket A (462)
CPUID 6.8.1
Extended CPUID 7.8
Core Stepping B0
Technology 0.13 um
Core Speed 1502.5 MHz ****(Should be something like 1997.??)
Multiplier x FSB	15.0 x 100.2 MHz ****(I believe the FSB should be at 133?!?)
Rated Bus speed 200.3 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE
L1 Data cache 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 256 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control no

K7 Thermal sensor	yes

I put **** in certain areas to show what it used to be. but my problem poses with my Bios, apparantly you should be able to change your FSB from the bios but this bios has it locked, I will reset my comp and get the name of it to further help, but that is my issue that i'm looking to solve. as far as the video card goes, i'm about 90% certain that its my monitor. and yea I realize I need to upgrade my tower lol but that will come in time, for now this needs to be running top notch .

ghfreak


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Clear the CMOS and see if that helps so you can alter the bios settings. That process should take it back to the original settings.


----------



## ghfreak (Mar 21, 2009)

DMI BIOS 
vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
version 3.05
date 04/04/2003

sorry i didnt get back with that, couldnt restart my comp at the time since i was doing a bit of work but thats my bios and as far as I understand pheonix has the proccessing controls blocked so I cant tamper with the setting for it, as you mentioned clearing the CMOS I will give that a try and post wether it worked or not when I wake up, thanks for the response Tumbleweed.


----------



## ghfreak (Mar 21, 2009)

I even found a clock generator thats supose to help set up the speed of everything, but its just not doing a thing, i'm beginning to think that the proccessor is dying.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you clear the CMOS?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Set the bus to 133Mhz.


----------



## ghfreak (Mar 21, 2009)

To Tyree I did clear the cmos

and ebackhus, when i try setting it to 133 it cant even move down to highlight.

but either way I woke up today to my computer being completely frozen and every time I rebooted and logged back onto messenger or use any other programs it freezes, so I believe the proccessor is now burnt. :sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## ghfreak (Mar 21, 2009)

Well the Comps come prebuilt, its a compaq presario S3200NX but I'v already chalked it down that the comp is dead, my problems have only gotten worse so i'v already arranged to give parts to some friends and family who could use them, hopefully I could find a decent deal in a pc shop around my area for a "newer" tower for myself for x-mas, I thank yous for attempting to help and sorry that my comp decided to take this route  

I would still like to know if you have anything to say about that specific model but other then that this thread could be closed. I have a friend and also my mom has the same computer with the exception that its a slightly upgraded model the S6000 or something close like that


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prebuilts are prebuilts. They use lower quality parts to offer a good price. Building your own is the most cost effective choice.


----------

